# Jon, can you give me an idea about your Audi inventory and pricing



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

*Jon, can you give me an idea about your Audi inventory and pricing (update)*

This, of course, refers to the 2002 model and the private sale. I have two friends who are actively in the market now for an Audi A4. Can you give me an idea of your Audi inventory?

As for prices, it seems like you posted on the other thread that 1.8T does not have as much incentive as the 3.0. Can you also comment on your pricing for the 1.8T in this event? My friends were looking at carsdirect.com. The 1.8T is $1000 above invoice and the 3.0 is at invoice. Can you compare your private sale pricing to the carsdirect.com pricing?

Thanks a lot Jon! And thanks for inviting the fest to the private sale!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Galun said:


> *This, of course, refers to the 2002 model and the private sale. I have two friends who are actively in the market now for an Audi A4. Can you give me an idea of your Audi inventory?
> 
> As for prices, it seems like you posted on the other thread that 1.8T does not have as much incentive as the 3.0. Can you also comment on your pricing for the 1.8T in this event? My friends were looking at carsdirect.com. The 1.8T is $1000 above invoice and the 3.0 is at invoice. Can you compare your private sale pricing to the carsdirect.com pricing?
> 
> Thanks a lot Jon! And thanks for inviting the fest to the private sale! *


A4 1.8T pricing will be right at invoice as per the invite...

A4 3.0 pricing will be invoice too.

Unfortunately, Audi's dealer cash program ends
at the end of this month - before the sale...

Factory-to-dealer incentives apply only
to the 6-cylinder A4's anyway.

Regarding A4 3.0's, we only have one of those left (and it's Canvas Beige Metallic - yuck!!!). 
I've heard people describe that color as "baby poop brown"...

I might just be talked into giving up all of the dealer ca$h 
being paid on that one just to make it go away before the sale...

When we get a bit closer, say after September month-end 
close, I'll post the remaining inventory.

We do have some primo A4 1.8T inventory left over (including
a beautiful Avant), as well as TT Coupes and TT Roadsters... 
allroad quattros are all gone, but there are A6 sedans and Avants remaining.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Thanks for the quick response Jon. I will bump the thread next week and ask for the Audi inventory.

When they come down to Cutters, should they ask for you or somebody else if they want the 1.8T? :dunno: 

I am now in the process of brainwashing them into those 325i you have in stock :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: My friends actually want the premium package cars instead of the one with the sport package :tsk: 

Would you recommend my friends test drive the cars before they get to Cutters? I don't know if you guys had these private sales before, but should my friends get there early (as in before the event actually start, camp out on the car they want, etc :lmao: )


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Galun said:


> *Thanks for the quick response Jon. I will bump the thread next week and ask for the Audi inventory.
> 
> When they come down to Cutters, should they ask for you or somebody else if they want the 1.8T? :dunno:
> 
> ...


I would absolytely have them do some "pre-shopping" ahead
of time before the event... Test, drives, ...etc.

The may want to come down the night before and camp out!

(j/k)


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Jon, are you responsible for MB too? How's the inventory of the C-class?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Galun said:


> *Jon, are you responsible for MB too? How's the inventory of the C-class? *


Different dept., but they do have a good supply...

You'll have to call the sales dept.

(805)682-2000.

Ask for MBZ Sales.

Don't tell then that you know about the sale just yet...


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Jon,

Can you post an update of your Audi inventory please? Most interested in A4 1.8T. Thanks!

Gary


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Galun said:


> *Hi Jon,
> 
> Can you post an update of your Audi inventory please? Most interested in A4 1.8T. Thanks!
> 
> Gary *


Gary,

This is a totally cRaZy week for me.

Month-end close, Z4 Launch training, and then the "X Event"...

I won't have to time post them all here..

Please call Franco on the toll-free line (800)676-1595, or send
him an email Franco Karzag, Internet Sales Mgr. - Cutter Motors.

I hope that this works for you!


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

No problem, thanks for the reply Jon. :thumbup:


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Jon, my friend was able to pick up an advant from the private sale. Thanks for posting this to the board!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Galun said:


> *Jon, my friend was able to pick up an advant from the private sale. Thanks for posting this to the board! *


Cool!

Stella was your friend/referral??

:thumbup:

She came down from San Jose yesterday
(the day after the sale), but I approved the
sale at invoice anyway... Beautiful Light Silver Metallic 
A4 1.8T Avant...

:angel:

Thank you Galun!!


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

She is my friend's sister. :thumbup: 

Let us know when the "real" rates for 2003s come out!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Galun said:


> *She is my friend's sister. :thumbup:
> 
> Let us know when the "real" rates for 2003s come out! *


Thanks again Galun!

Will do!!


----------

